# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Aplikacion Fitnesi ''Muskuli'' - NEW

## Health

*Aplikacion Fitnesi ''Muskuli''* 




Muskuli (Health & Fitness)

-Udhëzime të ushtrimeve me trajnerin tuaj personal.
-Ushtrime të ndara në kategori
-Animacion për çdo ushtrim
-Përshkrim i shkurtër për çdo ushtrim
-Matësi i hapave

Linku për shkarkim:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....shqip.muskuli

*Aplikacioni është valid për platformën Android.*

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (04-05-2015)

----------


## Health

Ju lutemi ti tregoni edhe pershtypjet tuaja per kete aplikacion te ri.
Faleminderit

----------


## Health

Linku per shkarkim u rregullua:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....shqip.muskuli

----------


## roni_s

> *Aplikacion Fitnesi ''Muskuli''* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muskuli (Health & Fitness)
> 
> -Udhëzime të ushtrimeve me trajnerin tuaj personal.
> -Ushtrime të ndara në kategori
> ...


a nuk munesh me bo edhe per windows  :perqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Eshte falas apo jo?

----------

